# 7.65mm Walther PPK



## goldarms

Hi Everyone-

My Dad brought a Walther PPK 7.65mm back from Germany after WW2. It has not been fired since its been in the states and is in excellent condition along with the holster. Just wondering what I might be able to get for it should I decide to sell it. I was supposedly owned by a doctor but I can't verify that.

Any appraisal will be appreciated.

Goldarms


----------



## Scorpion8

Scour GunBroker and see what they are going for. That's the easy route just to watch as many auctions as you can when they complete. The 7.65 is less common over here than the 380. You could post up some pics to see actual condition and maybe get an offer from here.


----------



## goldarms

Hi Everyone-

My brother seems think this gun may have some historical significance. There's a name engraved on the top "Dr Jng Kammler" and a date on top of that 90. 1. 44. He is supposed to be one of the "death drs". I don't know if that would decrease the value or increase it.

How does one research something like this?


----------



## LanceORYGUN

SS Obergruppenführer Dr. Ing. Hans Kammler was one of the highest ranking officers of the Nazi SS. He reported directly to Himmler himself. He was a civil engineer by trade, and not a medical MD. He oversaw the construction of a couple of the Nazi death camps, and also oversaw the destruction and genocide of the Warsaw Ghetto during the Polish uprising.

In the final stages of the war, he was in charge of the V-2 missile program. He disappeared without a trace in May of 1945. No one knows for certain what happened to him. He was a wanted war criminal, and was facing the death penalty. Most historians believe that he committed suicide, rather than be captured.

If what you are saying is true, then this pistol would be an immense historical find. I have no idea what the gun would be worth, but I would suspect that it would be worth a great deal of money indeed.

You should take some good quality photos of the pistol, and post them here, to document these claims that you are making. It would be fascinating to see what this pistol looks like.

.


----------



## LanceORYGUN

It is too bad that Goldarms never bothered to come back to follow up further, or post a pic of this pistol. I wonder if his post really was legit.
.


----------



## ozzy

Probably busy collecting the 38 million from a nigerian widow. :anim_lol:


----------

